# Photo Galleries



## Mike Bobbitt (29 Mar 2003)

Hi all,

I‘m planning a fairly large site redesign in the coming months, and would like to be able to integrate a variety of images. Things ranging from exercises to vehicles to equipment would be useful. If you have photos you‘d like to contribute, I‘d appreciate it.

As always, the images can‘t be under an existing copyright, or I can‘t use them, and please use discretion if security is an issue.

Please upload your pictures here or e-mail them to me at Bobbitt@CdnArmy.ca.

Even the "basics" of your trade would be useful: photos of drill, close-ups of your equipment, etc.

If I end up with any specific requests, I‘ll post them.

Thanks!


----------



## big bad john (19 Feb 2005)

In case anyone hasn't noticed, Mike has added 3 new sub galleries, and added 1 new Gallery recently to the Photo Gallery.  

The New Gallery is "Insignia".  It has the old Gallery "Regimental Badges" as a sub gallery.

Under the "Miscellaneous" Gallery, you will now find a sub gallery dedicated to our "Fallen Comrades".

Finally under the "Vehicles & Equipment" Gallery, you will find the sub galleries for "Aircraft" and "Ships, Vessels, etc".

Mike, thank you for doing this and for all the time and effort that you have put into the site!


----------



## Slim (19 Feb 2005)

After viewing the sub-section I would like to commend Big Bad John of posting some of the lads from the (Royal Marine)Commando's who have passed on.

Is there anyone who has pics of the Canadian fallen soldiers...Jim Oglvie (RCD), Jamie Murphy or others? 

I would also encourage anyone posting a pic here to give a brief blurb of the date they passed on and in what circumstances...So others who are not failier with them can appreciate their soldiers contribution.

Just my thoughts...

To the faces in the "Fallen" section: RIP Lads, you've earned it. 

Slim


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2005)

Yes, many thanks to John for his recent uploads, they're great!

We've had a lot of good contributions over the years, so keep them coming. As we continue to grow, we'll have to do the odd re-org of the gallery and add new sections. So don't be shy with your suggestions...


Cheers
Mike


----------



## camochick (19 Feb 2005)

Slim said:
			
		

> After viewing the sub-section I would like to commend Big Bad John of posting some of the lads from the (Royal Marine)Commando's who have passed on.
> 
> Is there anyone who has pics of the Canadian fallen soldiers...Jim Oglvie (RCD), Jamie Murphy or others?
> 
> ...



I have pics of the four soldiers killed in the friendly fire incident and one of jamie murphy. I can upload them when i figure out where i put them. I just don't want to do it if they are already up there. I also have some pis of the ceremony here in Ed for the four soldiers,jamie murphy's service and pics of other soldiers in mourning. Just let me know if it's cool to upload them.


----------



## big bad john (19 Feb 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## tabernac (19 Feb 2005)

Would there be any restriction against putting pictures up of those who have perished while serving, but not necessarily in a combat zone? I ask this because I would like to add a picture of Lt(N) Chris Saunders.


----------



## big bad john (19 Feb 2005)

Not at all, a comrade who has fallen is always to be remembered, even those who die from other causes such as old age.   This is the place to show our respect and to remember them always.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Feb 2005)

Out of curiousity...would it not be better for us to get permission from the family of members killed?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Feb 2005)

I certainly wouldn't discourage it, though the practicality is that it would be hard to do. (Unless someone knows a way to contact the families without being a nuisance...?) Also, it's not like we're making money off of it or presenting this in a negative light. It's meant with the best intentions, and if anyone objects, we will certainly respond appropriately.


----------



## tabernac (20 Feb 2005)

big bad john said:
			
		

> Not at all, a comrade who has fallen is always to be remembered, even those who die from other causes such as old age.  This is the place to show our respect and to remember them always.


Alright, thank you, Sir.


----------



## vangemeren (21 Feb 2005)

I would like to make some suggestions about the photo gallery. 

In regards with the Canadian army gallery (general), I think that that section should only contain Canadian pics. The others could be put into another grouping with foreign soldiers, with sub groupings of their country if the numbers warrant them. I have nothing against other pictures, but it doesn't make sense to have them in the Canadian section.

Secondly, making a sub category for the military schematic pictures ??? (The box/lines diagrams depicting a battalion, regiment etc.)

Thirdly, along the lines of the first suggestion, there are many photos that would fit in a better category. I could list them all, but that would  be a lot of work for me, when someone who could move the photos could judge for themselves if it fit or not. (I'll help with one, the "LeafBlower.jpg" in General should belong in the humour category)

I hope these are helpful suggestions. If I can be of help, just let me know

P.s BBJ, I like all the pictures you put up, particularly the parade photos.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

Good ideas, and I've created the new albums. I've started to move the photos around, but probably didn't find them all...


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

Should we move the Foreign photo's from Operations and Training too?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

Yeah, makes sense... Think I should break it into Ops/Training/...? or just leave it as one group?


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

I'd break it up.  There is a lot of photos to move though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

Agreed, it's going to take me a while to get them all moved around. 

Any other suggestions for sub-albums?


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

Under miscellaneous I suggest a sub directory "History"  with the following sub directories WWI, WWII, Peacekeeping and Foriegn.  We could use the main Sub directory (History) for general Canadian Military History such as the Boer War, Korea, ect..

Under "Weapons" a sub directory "Weapons Systems" for things such as Artillery, Armour, ect..  I am a bit fuzzy on this one though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

Good stuff... I create a "Small Arms" album too. Lots of photos to move around, but we'll get there.


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

If I haven't said this before.   This site is amazing and keeps getting better.   Well done sir!


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

Should I delete the photos I put in training and Ops.  Then upload them again in the new categories?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

No need, I'll just move them around.


----------



## big bad john (21 Feb 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Feb 2005)

Ok, I think I got them all. If I missed some, just let me know...


----------



## big bad john (22 Feb 2005)

Mike,
On page 1 and 3 in the training section there are a few I uploaded that should be in Foriegn Training: BATUS Royal Anglians * ,
Target practice * , >50 transporting * ,158 Transport Regiment RLC *  x 3 photos on both pages, The Saints * .  Page 1 of Operations: Cpl Beresford MC RM * .  

I like the "Equipment" section under Vehicles and Equipment, good idea.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Feb 2005)

Ok, moved those around as well. Thanks.


----------

